# Securing rods in Bumber Rod Holder



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Not sure where to put this, so I figure'd it would best fit here.

Does anyone have a method for securing (Locking) your rods/reel in a rod holder. I would like to better utilize my holder when at the beach, but I end up breaking the rods down and putting them inside my truck when I run into a store, etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> Not sure where to put this, so I figure'd it would best fit here.
> 
> Does anyone have a method for securing (Locking) your rods/reel in a rod holder. I would like to better utilize my holder when at the beach, but I end up breaking the rods down and putting them inside my truck when I run into a store, etc.
> 
> Any thoughts?


All I did was buy 8 precut 1/8" vinyl coated cable and cable clamps from Lowes along with keyed alike small padlocks and made loops on each cable end. I wrap the cable a couple of turns around the reel in the rod holder and wrap around the horizontal frame of my rod/cooler rack and lock in place. The rods can't be lifted out. Now this isin't going to stop someone if they really want them but I only use it if I make a quick run into the store. Also, I do the same with my cooler. Hope this helps.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

http://fishmilitia.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=356


----------

